
VW CEO is out - shawndumas
http://www.businessinsider.com/vw-ceo-is-out-2015-9
======
greenyoda
Earlier discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10265534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10265534)

------
georgeott
This entire episode is amazing. How did they think they wouldn't get caught?!

~~~
pjc50
They're a big business. The trick is hidden in software and controls emissions
which require special equipment to detect. Of course they didn't expect to get
caught, and if they did get caught they didn't expect to get punished. After
all, if Lenovo can keep shipping malware in their laptops, why can't VW ship
"malware" in their engine management?

------
degenerate
The best move VW can make now is to announce that they will be moving to 100%
electric vehicles* over the next decade, as BMW has announced:
[http://www.nasdaq.com/article/bmw-all-models-electric-
within...](http://www.nasdaq.com/article/bmw-all-models-electric-within-
decade-20150629-00597)

*edit: see below comment

~~~
petewailes
Expanding on that a little - it's not entirely accurate. BMW are shifting to
electric powertrains, but not _entirely_ electric; they're building hybrids
too. Since they've not yet said exactly what the split of those will be, it's
nothing to get particularly excited over yet. The i8 isn't exactly a shining
example of MPG friendliness in real world conditions (high 20's to mid 30's),
and even the best hybrids still have a long way to go until they can be
considered clean in terms of emissions in build and lifetime operation.

------
boulos
Amazingly, it was just a few months ago that VW's board sided with Winterkorn
instead of Piech ([http://money.cnn.com/2015/04/25/news/volkswagen-chairman-
res...](http://money.cnn.com/2015/04/25/news/volkswagen-chairman-resign-
ferdinand-piech/)).

------
iamthepieman
This is all I could think of:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjbPi00k_ME](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjbPi00k_ME)

------
m2n6b4
The company is a big scam. People just got fooled by the 'german engineering'.
Common!

